
Flash Player 10.1 for Android on track for First Half of 2010 - SamAtt
http://www.webkitchen.be/2010/04/19/flash-player-10-1-for-android-still-on-track-for-h1-release/
======
doron
I cant imagine Flash on my Droid will do me any good, sure ill be able to see
some other websites, but i will also have to suffer through Flash ads in the
browser,and this will slow mobile browsing even more.

The one killer app i need on my droid is an ad blocker for the browser,
everything else is less critical for me.

If anybody is willing to pick that glove up and port adblock plus to the droid
browser, i tell you it will be worth 10$ on the store for me without
flinching.

